# Seats To Increase Rear Legroom?



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I just picked up an '02 225TT Coupe and, while my daughter fits in the backseat fine, I'd love to get an extra 2-3 inches of legroom. Does anyone have any advice on seating - preferably something OEM-looking (read: not a racing seat) - that could possible accomplish this? Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!
If VAG would start making the the Up, I could just throw a couple of these in:


----------



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (jbrehm)*

you bought the wrong car if your looking for leg room. many of us took the back seats out completely.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (MattAttack)*

Yeah, thanks. I didn't even notice the small back seat when I began shopping for TTs








As I said, I'm looking to _increase_ the rear legroom available. Your thoughtless reply actually gave me an idea to look into: remove the entire back seat and hard-mount a child's carseat there. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (jbrehm)*

hahaha that kids gonna have a 3 point racing harness lol


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (jbrehm)*

Good luck getting it dot & ins. approved. BTW please dont put pos minivans on a TT forum.It's bad enough I have to dodge these morons on a daily basis.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (TToxic)*

you bought a TT. There is no legroom by swapping seats. You should take out the rear seat completely and either fab in a child seat but then i'm not sure how legal/safe that would even be. Maybe the mk5 or porsche seats give more legroom? I doubt it though.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

i took my seats out just because i got tired of people asking if they could ride in the back and they didn't believe me when i said "nobody can fit back there"


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Charisma)*

i fit 5 people i my tt once lol... boy did that ride suck.
i usually ride around with 3 including me


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (jbrehm)*

move the front seats up LOL









I just had to say it, sorry.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (jt932)*

Yeah, getting it approved by DOT here would be a pain, but probably not impossible. I'm an Engineer-in-training and have plenty of engineer friends. I've seen several home-brew things get stamped, but I wouldn't be surprised if anything vehicle-related needs to be crash tested. I could easily design a system that is perfectly safe (it is _my_ daughter after all), but whether I could get it stamped is another story. I'll look into it.
You can most definitely gain some legroom by having different seats in the front - having a seat with a back-rest that is 3" thick vs. 9" thick is obviously going to provide additional legroom. I'm looking for people that have different seats in their TT and have gained legroom from doing this - inadvertently, or not.

EDIT: I wasn't going to say anything, but how can people be so freakin' daft as to not be able to see that having thin seats (such as the ones I provided a clear image of, so you wouldn't even have to waste brain-power to imagine it) would provide more legroom?









_Modified by jbrehm at 11:02 AM 12-24-2008_


_Modified by jbrehm at 11:02 AM 12-24-2008_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (jbrehm)*

What are you going to do in your 3" seats as far as your side air bags go?


----------



## Audihre (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (bauch1425)*

You bought a TT, there is no legroom. GO ahead and modify it but remember its YOUR daughter and your sacrificing saftey by changing anything out. Change your front seats and you loose heated seats, side airbags. Design something for the rear and not test it, thats a gamble on your daughters safety. I dont recommend you change anything. Adapt and overcome, if you cant adapt to the style of the TT, get a different car.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (jbrehm)*

A set of Recaros, something like Pole Positions or Sportsters might free up a bit more rear seat space.


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (JohnLZ7W)*

Why not just slide the passenger seat up an extra 3in? Just a thought unless it can't move forward anymore.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (euroluv69)*

You can also remove the aluminum side brackets on both sides of the center dash to allow the seats to move up closer.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (euroluv69)*

I wasn't completely clear - it's not a matter of getting the seats more forward. The legroom for my daughter is fine; however, it leaves a little less-than-optimal legroom for my girlfriend. It's good for city trips but I think if I could grab a few extra inches, we'd all be okay for road-trips.
If the seats are thinner, my girlfriend can put her seat back a few additional inches while leaving adequate legroom for our daughter in the back.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (JohnLZ7W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnLZ7W* »_A set of Recaros, something like Pole Positions or Sportsters might free up a bit more rear seat space.

the sporsters have a thick back, close to OEM, the Pole position is a shell and it won't fold making a real challenge for someone to get to the back seat


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

how old if your daugher ? you can remove the rear seat and mount her chair to the car . it would be safer than a chair strapped to the seat.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (jbrehm)*

what are you going to do when she gets older? and Bigger?







better look into a Bigger car


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (DuBSPEED22)*

You guys are making it very difficult to be merry this Christmas - you're reading too much into my questions








I know I bought a TT; I know it has a _very_ small backseat; I know my daughter is an organism that grows with age - stop telling me these things!
I'm just trying to find out how difficult/expensive it would be to _safely_ provide a couple of extra inches of legroom in the car I currently own. That's it. Stop posting crap that has nothing to do with the aforementioned. In 3 years, I'll buy whatever car I deem fit to replace the TT as my daily.


----------



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (jbrehm)*

I don't understand why you have to be nasty in your replies. Your asking how you can get more room in a tiny car, and there aren't a lot of options if any. 
good luck turning your sports car into a family van


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

^ LoL


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (jbrehm)*

get rid of the kid..... problem solved


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (stevemannn)*

So like a 47th trimester abortion?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (jbrehm)*

ok... so HERE is your solution.
let your girl drive the car, she's comfortable, you slide your seat forward
as far as it'll go.... you will be uncomfortable, no doubt, but it will
have to be done for the times that ALL 3 of you are in the car.
your daughter will have her legroom.
the only one to be uncomfortable will be you,
you've done right by your girl and your daughter.
the cramped feeling is probably worth it in the end.
you are welcome sir.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_ok... so HERE is your solution.
let your girl drive the car, she's comfortable, you slide your seat forward
as far as it'll go.... you will be uncomfortable, no doubt, but it will
have to be done for the times that ALL 3 of you are in the car.
your daughter will have her legroom.
the only one to be uncomfortable will be you,
you've done right by your girl and your daughter.
the cramped feeling is probably worth it in the end.
you are welcome sir.
\or you can jsut get rid of the kid.... so youll both be comfortable hahahah.... leason learned... dont have kids


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_let your girl drive the car

Stop right there! This ruins the rest of your solution.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (bauch1425)*

it wouldn't be a solution I'd want to accept but.....
Him/driver + girlfriend + daughter + TT = FAIL
Him + girlfriend/driver + daughter + TT = ...well He's gotta decide if it's FAIL or not.
...no easy solution, it looks like you need to subtract one item honestly.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Seats To Increase Rear Legroom? (exboy99)*

Girlfriend+daughter+TT-him/ odds are this is a win win lol.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

Remove your glove box, I have had mine out since the latch broke. I also have the lower dash out on the drivers side too due to my constant wiring projects...
I took my back seats out and never put anyone back there but theres a LOT more space without the lower dash pieces in place for both parties... Sorry I don't think your going to be finding thinner seats that aren't lightweight fixed back racing seats which might be thinner but will provide less space and more discomfort anyway. Goodluck man!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I hope everyone realizes that the only reason a TTT has back seats is for insurance purposes much like what they do with the Porsche 911 series or the Corrado.
It costs less $$ to insure a "4 seater" than a "2 seat sportscar", at least in the eyes of insurance companies.


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Legroom*

I purchased the TT coupe over the convertible as it has functioning back seats FOR KIDS. I can take my 1 year old in the back and my 5 year old in the booster seat in the front, all exactly mounted per AUDI manual. They love riding in the car. They will pick going in Dad's TT over mom's MB ML350 every time. 
Cut the guy some slack for having a child and good taste in cars. I trust his girlfriend would not be interested in that guy who thinks a new Cobalt SS was a better value. Most of your wives will eventually make you give up the TT for the Honda minivan at some point. Only the lucky few get to keep the toys during the soccer years.
I'm surprised someone hasn't been insensitive enough to suggest looking into an smaller compact Asian girlfriend. Oh, that's right then we get the rice haters all going off.
Best of luck, hang onto your TT keys and eventually buy her the coolest SUV you can afford. It will all work out.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Legroom (tt32dsg)*

Personally, I don't think you should be putting children in the back seat in this car. I occasionally have to transport a six year old...I turn off the front airbag and put her in the front with the seat all the way back. 
She fits perfectly fine in the back...but if someone were to hit me from the side, she's sitting very close the side of the car with nothing much between her other than sheet metal and door panel...really no space. If someone rear ended me, she's right there in the back. If someone hit me up front, I don't see her being too much better off being in the back. She could smack her head off the front seat given how close it is. Overall I just think being cramped in the rear would mean major bad news bears in any kind of serious collision.
Up front, she has ample space between herself and the door, even more space between her and the rear of the car and plenty of room between her and the dash. Overall I think she's far safer sitting near the middle of the car farther away from any potential things that could injure her from a collision.
And about thinner seats...you won't really find anything OEM looking. Recaro Speeds have pretty thin seatbacks.


_Modified by Murderface at 4:25 AM 12-28-2008_


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughtful replies - however few they are.
First off, my girlfriend is about 5'6", but is only about 105lbs, so she's not by no means cramped for room. She also has her own car (which we'll be replacing with a Passat wagon shortly), but I'd just like to have the option of taking the TT on roadtrips.
tt32dsg: Thanks for the comments.
Murderface: Good points - although the TT has received 5 star NHTSA side-impact ratings, this is the first vehicle I have ever NOT had my daughter in the middle of the rear seat, and that does worry me somewhat. It's just much safer to have her a few feet from the vehicle walls when the inevitable high cell-intrusion occurs during side impacts. That said, I'm an extremely attentive driver, and it would be very odd for me to not see a side-impact accident of significant magnitude coming and react accordingly. It's highly debatable, but for my driving habits, I think it's safer to drive a competent-handling vehicle and 'dodge' potential accidents, rather than trying to survive accidents via high vehicle mass. In fact, had my dad and I not been in his highly modified Supra and he not reacted appropriately, we would have both been assuredly dead due to another motorist's thoughtless manoeuvre on a freeway once.
I'll take a look at the TT's frame structure and body reinforcements - maybe even see if I can dig up any engineering papers - and decide whether the front or rear seat is safer.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (jbrehm)*


_Quote »_I think it's safer to drive a competent-handling vehicle and 'dodge' potential accidents, rather than trying to survive accidents via high vehicle mass.

I've always agreed with this. I'd rather have a car that can stop hard and turn hard to avoid accidents than have a car that weighs twice that of anything that may run into it. Was never a fan of "well the other person will be worse off because my truck is huge" safety mindset.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
I've always agreed with this. I'd rather have a car that can stop hard and turn hard to avoid accidents than have a car that weighs twice that of anything that may run into it. Was never a fan of "well the other person will be worse off because my truck is huge" safety mindset.

x2, screw people who eschew personal responsibility and actually caring about how to drive well. If you need a barge to get to work just stay the **** home


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Someone mentioned this thread to me in a PM, so I'll add some thoughts to it despite all the ridiculous Vortex drivel.

I haven't swapped seats yet, but I did have a helpful guy on another forum send me detailed images of his GT3 setup. There is no doubt that the GT3s, and seats with similarly thin backs, increase the legroom a fair bit. It was more than I expected, and from his measurements and my own, it would be a good 3-4" in the rear, which would translate to a significant difference in real life. I think I will be going to the Recaro Pole Positions with Alcantara inserts to get –*essentially – the same seat for half the cost. Weight reduction is also a concern to me, so if someone knows the weight of the stock seat I can calculate the savings on the GT3 and Pole Position, which weight about 29lbs and 31lbs, respectively.

Hopefully this helps anyone who doesn't want to buy into the have-drive-a-minivan-now-that-I've-procreated mentality :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jbrehm said:


> Someone mentioned this thread to me in a PM, so I'll add some thoughts to it despite all the ridiculous Vortex drivel.
> 
> I haven't swapped seats yet, but I did have a helpful guy on another forum send me detailed images of his GT3 setup. There is no doubt that the GT3s, and seats with similarly thin backs, increase the legroom a fair bit. It was more than I expected, and from his measurements and my own, it would be a good 3-4" in the rear, which would translate to a significant difference in real life. I think I will be going to the Recaro Pole Positions with Alcantara inserts to get –*essentially – the same seat for half the cost. Weight reduction is also a concern to me, so if someone knows the weight of the stock seat I can calculate the savings on the GT3 and Pole Position, which weight about 29lbs and 31lbs, respectively.
> 
> Hopefully this helps anyone who doesn't want to buy into the have-drive-a-minivan-now-that-I've-procreated mentality :thumbup:


GT3s here and are available with both leather and alcantara inserts. PM me if interested. http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/porsche-gt3-seat-in/

GT3s and PPs, with sliders, are approx 1/2 the weight of the OEM seats w/sliders. 

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

and for the kids


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TT worthy:



















cheers


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Isn't it almost impossible to get in the back seat with a fixed back seat? I did not think the front seat would move far enough forward.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chads said:


> Isn't it almost impossible to get in the back seat with a fixed back seat? I did not think the front seat would move far enough forward.


Actually not an issue. In fact, seat slides foreward easier because it does not hit the knee pads (much more narrow than OEM) plus the seat back is more narrow too so you've got more room to move thru at the foot well.

cheers.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, makes sense. Your Porsche seats look great too.


----------

